# Need drive belt for Delta shaper/router



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a number of tools, and lately I have decided to stock up on spare parts (belts, brushes, guides, etc.), just in case down the line something gives way and the company informs me that the parts are no longer available. No use taking chances, so I am stocking up on some critical items right now for the future.

Anyway, I have a Delta SH100 table-top router/router that I tried to get a spare drive belt for and, wouldn't you know, on the phone the Delta people said the part was no longer available. If you go to the Delta web site the entire tool is no longer available.

My question is: does anybody here know of a source for the belt or something similar? Perhaps there is a substitute that is available from some other company or perhaps some parts outfit, somewhere, has a stockpile of parts. The fact that Delta probably had spare belts on hand at one time but now no longer does tells me that the belt might be prone to break.

I did remove the table from the unit and take a look at the belt. It is surprisingly thin and flexible (quite unlike a V-belt or segmented belt) and about an inch wide and drives the spindle shaft 3.5 times as fast as the motor rotates. It is about 15 inches long. The thing appears to be made out of some kind of rubber coated (both sides) woven fabric. It probably will last for years, but if I get a spare I know it will. Belts never break if you have a spare on hand.

Yes, I know that some people hate this particular tool (a replacement for the earlier Delta 43-505 model), but I have modified mine a bit and some of the problems others have had have not bothered me, anyway. The mods include my own design table extension (wood, of course) and a modification to the dust collector that makes it much more effective. I have also replaced the clunky fence with a single-piece version of my own design. The table works fine, although I wish it had variable speeds. It is a budget tool, but it works fine for the projects I have in mind.

In any case, I would like to have a replacement drive belt on hand, just in case the existing one breaks in the future. This experience with Delta tells me that my parts-stockpiling approach is not a bad idea. The bad thing is that I did not do this with this Delta shaper/router sooner.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Howard Ferstler said:


> I have a number of tools, and lately I have decided to stock up on spare parts (belts, brushes, guides, etc.), just in case down the line something gives way and the company informs me that the parts are no longer available. No use taking chances, so I am stocking up on some critical items right now for the future.
> 
> Anyway, I have a Delta SH100 table-top router/router that I tried to get a spare drive belt for and, wouldn't you know, on the phone the Delta people said the part was no longer available. If you go to the Delta web site the entire tool is no longer available.
> 
> ...


For those that care, I managed to solve this problem by experimenting with several Hoover vacuum cleaner belts. One fit snug but when the motor revved up centrifical force caused the belt to actually lift free from the drive spindle. The belt is made of rubber, unlike the impregnated rubber weave found with the stock belt, and is designed to stretch substantially. (This tells you why the stock belt is designed to fit snug and not stretch much at all.) I eventually tried a Hoover belt that stretched and fit fairly tight and it worked fine. I am back to using the stock belt, but the Hoover belt is in my spare-parts box, ready to be used when the original belt wears out.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

I have an AEG belt sander that I love. No parts anywhere, I feel your pain.

Tom


----------



## Todd_207 (Feb 13, 2011)

Howard,
Would you be willing to post a few close up shots of the dust collector mods you made and if you have it the dimensions or a sketch of the top and fence you made? I have the older unit (43-505) I just bought and I would like to build a fence similar to the one you made for yours as well as the extended table. Thanks.
Todd


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

When looking for a drive belts, your local auto parts stores are an excellent place to begin. Some carry a very large variety of belts. These belts are not just for automobiles.

George


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if he ever found a belt, he made his original post back in 2007.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Todd_207 said:


> Howard,
> Would you be willing to post a few close up shots of the dust collector mods you made and if you have it the dimensions or a sketch of the top and fence you made? I have the older unit (43-505) I just bought and I would like to build a fence similar to the one you made for yours as well as the extended table. Thanks.
> Todd


I am attaching four shots that may be of help to you. 

The dimensions of the wood extension are basically up to you, and the pictures should be a good guide. The rear fence is not removable and basically keeps the back of the wooden table top stiff, since there had to be an opening back there for the dust scoop. 

The movable split fence sections that came with the unit are designed to allow the user to use the unit as a jointer, but I have a jointer for that. So, I built a one-piece movable fence out of mdf. It probably will not hold up, and so down the line I will build something similar out of a more robust material. The original dust shroud that is attached to the movable fence was cracked during use, so I taped it together (giving it a cosmetic paint treatment for aesthetic purposes) and it now works fine. It basically backs right up to the collector inlet at the back of the table. However, normally I use bits with guide bearings, and so the dust has to be mainly sucked down through the opening around the bit.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Todd_207 (Feb 13, 2011)

Howard,
I made an extended top tonight similar to yours out of MDF, thanks for the pictures you provided. I had to rabbit the back edge to get the top flush but that was no big deal. The fences are next. I will have to break down and purchase the dust collector fittings or see if I can cobble toether some old shop vac ones that are close enough to get by. I will post a few pictures when it is complete. Talk to you later on.

Todd
:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Todd_207 said:


> Howard,
> I made an extended top tonight similar to yours out of MDF, thanks for the pictures you provided. I had to rabbit the back edge to get the top flush but that was no big deal. The fences are next. I will have to break down and purchase the dust collector fittings or see if I can cobble toether some old shop vac ones that are close enough to get by. I will post a few pictures when it is complete. Talk to you later on.
> 
> Todd
> :thumbsup:


Time marches on, and I have now made more changes to the shaper. 

Attached is a photo of the fence that has now been modified a bit. It now includes dual metal grooves built into it to handle feather clamps that help to hold down workpieces from above. I was worried about it not holding up, but the mdf surface seems to be working just fine.

Also attached is a shot of the rear of the new fence, showing the wooden covering attached to the back of the new fence that replaces the plastic factory dust guide that was not particularly strong.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Todd_207 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cool,
I will see if I can duplicate this on my end, sketches are always welcome but I will see if I can wing it, the photos are a big help. Talk to you soon and thanks again.

Todd


----------



## Tim Keith (Apr 6, 2013)

If you still need a replacement belt, check out McMaster-Carr. http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Howard Ferstler said:


> I have a number of tools, and lately I have decided to stock up on spare parts (belts, brushes, guides, etc.), just in case down the line something gives way and the company informs me that the parts are no longer available. No use taking chances, so I am stocking up on some critical items right now for the future.
> 
> Anyway, I have a Delta SH100 table-top router/router that I tried to get a spare drive belt for and, wouldn't you know, on the phone the Delta people said the part was no longer available. If you go to the Delta web site the entire tool is no longer available.
> 
> ...


try here http://www.ereplacementparts.com/


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I hope he found a belt by now because he posted this 6 years ago.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> I hope he found a belt by now because he posted this 6 years ago.


Yep, the vacuum-cleaner belt I mentioned in a previous comment continues to work just fine. I keep the original, factory-supplied belt on hand as a backup.

Howard Ferstler


----------

